# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Conservación in situ de los Cultivos Nativos

## gjaram

Un saludo para todos los agroforum-foristas:  
Encontré esta muestra de un excelente libro en la red sobre los cultivos nativos del Perú. "Conservación in situ de los cultivos nativos".   http://www.bvcooperacion.pe/bibliote...I0005219_1.pdf 
No puedo subirlo porque es pesado, pero lo encontré interesante y entretenido.  
Al igual que en Chile algunas instituciones destacan el potencial que tienen nuestros recursos fitogenéticos, pero lamentablemente los "empresarios tradicionales" no ven mas alla de lo que se encuentra en su bolsillo. Existen los "emprendedores y visionarios" que se arriesgan a innovar. En Chile fue el caso de los que han trabajado en papas de Chiloe, maqui, frutilla silvestre, murta. Siempre van aparecer cultivos que han estado ahi y no nos damos cuenta que pueden ser mucho mejor de lo que la moda impone. Ven los los peruanos un cultivo nativo prometedor y con potencial comercial? 
Lo otro que sería bueno tener en el foro serían auspiciadores del área librería, de tal forma que si estamos interesados en comprar algún libro no perdamos tiempo en buscar en la red, sobre todo si somos de otros países. 
Por último falta una sección donde destaquen sus cultivos, de tal forma que los que leamos las opiniones que surgan podamos aportar con mas información.  
Que todos tengan un excelente 2012!, hasta pronto, Gloria.Temas similares: Artículo: Sierra Exportadora tendrá listas en dos meses medidas para impulsar productos nativos Artículo: Adex advierte que transgénicos pueden afectar recursos nativos Gobierno destinaría S/. 130 millones para programa que compensará a nativos por conservar bosques Minam afirma que se deberían desarrollar productos orgánicos y nativos en vez de pensar en traer transgénicos Agricultura de Conservación (FAO)

----------

